# Sticky  DTG Maintaince 101 - Part 1 The Capping Station



## IYFGraphics

*DTG Maintaince 101*
  

 I'm going to write a series of articles to help the new folks that are entering the Wild World of DTG printing, I'm going to try over the next few months to cover all the major components of a DTG printer that need to be addressed in regular maintenance, we will be using the components from our DTG printer which is a Fast T-Jet2 (Epson 2200) but the components and procedures should carry over to other makes and models. The sole intent with the articles is to give the new buyers of an older DTG printer a leg-up on what the components are and what is needed to keep the printers running, where applicable I will try to include links, files, and pictures to aid in the explanation of each component.

 As always.....everyone is encouraged to correct my mistakes, and add info to the thread as it pertains to other specific printer models.

 *Part 1 The Capping Station*

 One of the most important parts of a DTG printer is the capping station, it consists of a pump, capping assembly, and wiper, it's main role in life is to draw fresh ink into the cartridges 
 or dampers so the print head has a continuous supply of ink for printing, it's secondary purpose is to keep the bottom of the print head (nozzle area) clean, and to remove waste ink to the waste ink container.

 Often overlooked and neglected the capping station must work correctly to achieve quality prints, one of the problem areas is the rubber seal of the capping station that must be kept clean in order to maintain an adequate seal on the bottom of the print head, excess ink, or dried ink on the seal will cause inadequate suction when the printer is trying to purge the print head, do a head cleaning and add new ink to the cartridges/dampers.

 The wiper assembly is also often over looked, it consists two pieces of material one of them made from a fiber, the other rubber, it's purpose is to clean the bottom of the print head (nozzle area) during head cleaning cycles, it's very simplistic in that it does just what it sounds like it would do, it wipes the bottom of the print head off of any excessive ink.

 The last part of the puzzle is the pump, it's what you hear running during head cleans and ink purges, it's purpose is to create a slight vacuum when the print head is over the capping station pulling fresh ink through the print head, that ink deposited into the capping station is drawn out by the same pump and sent to the waste ink container.

 The capping station requires daily maintenance when you are printing, this would include cleaning the wiper, the capping station seal, it's always a good idea when your through cleaning to apply a few drops of your cleaning solution to the ink pad of the capping station to keep it moist, this cleaning solution will also help keep the pump and waste ink lines clean, and the nozzle area of the print head moist.

 _*The capping station assembly is considered a consumable part and it is recommended by most distributors that it be replace at least once a year, the cost is reasonable, it's not a big job on most printers, and it's something that every DTG owner should learn how to service/replace.*_ 

 Here's a few pictures to help you recognize the components
 

[media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/epson2200cappingassy1.jpg[/media][media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/epson2200cappingstation1a.jpg[/media][media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/epson2200pump3.jpg[/media] * Basic Replacement Info*

Replacement on most printers requires removing one of the side covers, splash guards, 4 screws, and one hose connect it to the printer chassis, other parts my need removal to gain access to the assembly. Installing a new capping station assembly is fairly easy, there is a tab on the wiper that must be in the correct position over a plastic part of the capping station for the wiper to have full movement, once this is in proper alignment the pump gear should be manually turned to put the wiper back in its home position before installing into the printer. This assures that the wiper and pump gear are in the correct position for the unit to function correctly, if you fail to do this you will hear a grinding noise when the pump runs which will require you to remove the assembly and try again. 



 A few more pics...
 

[media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/cappingstation5.jpg[/media][media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/cappingstation2a.jpg[/media][media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/epson2200cappingassy1.jpg[/media][media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/epson2200.jpg[/media] *Note: *using a magnetic screwdriver will help to hold the screws to the screwdriver while aligning everything and installing the mounting screws.


 A very good video courtesy of Equipment Zone.
 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7-OvApv5mY[/media]And one for the Kiosk courtesy of SWF and DTG Digital

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlF7PkDZk1s[/media]

One for the Viper, again thanks to SWF and DTG Digital

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR8pK2xnhbQ&feature=related[/media]And .pdf related to replacement.

View attachment Capping_Station_Guid%20ver1.1.pdf

View attachment TG_Blazer_Cappingstation.pdf


*Problems related* to a dirty or defective capping station are.

 Poor ink delivery (to the print head)
 Poor ink coverage
 Ink starvation
 Excessive ink being printed
 Banding

 Some of these symptoms are also related to other problems, but if you experience any of them the capping station would be the logical first place to look.

 *Cleaning* can be accomplished with foam swaps and cleaning solution, gently wiping excess ink from the bottom of the print head, the capping station rubber seal, and the wiper rubber and fiber parts.

Another nice video on cleaning the capping station courtesy of SWF and DTG Digital

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S3hl8g_jLM&feature=related[/media] 

[media]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/racecmp/hdcleaning1.jpg[/media] Keeping the capping assembly clean is the first step in quality prints, next time we'll cover the print head.

*Disclaimer*:The info provided in this post is not intended to be a complete guide but more a reference to help you familiarize yourself with common components of DTG printers, use this information at your own risk, if you are not comfortable with servicing your printer by all means call a qualified technician to perform the needed repairs/service. As with any type of servicing to your printer always disconnect the electrical power cord and let the printer sit a few minuets before removing any covers.

*Last Words*.....I do encourage everyone to add to this thread to try to make it a one-stop post for this topic, it would make life much simpler for the new folks to have a single thread relating to capping station replacement and maintenance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## willkho

Very very good tips...Thanks Jon


----------



## equipmentzone1

Some great tips, Jon.

One more tip to add. The capping station is a wear part, like the oil or a timing belt is in a car, and should be replaced at regular intervals. I recommend replacing the capping station every 12 months or so. 

The capping station, as you mentioned, is an important part of a direct-to-garment printer and should be kept well maintained.

-Alex


----------



## Don-ColDesi

I will echo Alex's words here. The capping station should be replaced every year at least, more frequently if you are a heavy user. The wiper blade itself at least once a year, and more probably every six months to avoid any issues. 

One thing to note, especially with the 2100/2200 based units (Kiosk, Kiosk 2, Tjet and Tjet 2) - be careful when cleaning the capping station as it has two springs under it that can become dislodged - thus causing the capping station to not cap the head properly. (VOE here  )


----------



## IYFGraphics

Don-SWF East said:


> I will echo Alex's words here. The capping station should be replaced every year at least, more frequently if you are a heavy user. The wiper blade itself at least once a year, and more probably every six months to avoid any issues.
> 
> One thing to note, especially with the 2100/2200 based units (Kiosk, Kiosk 2, Tjet and Tjet 2) - be careful when cleaning the capping station as it has two springs under it that can become dislodged - thus causing the capping station to not cap the head properly. (VOE here  )


Agreed, thanks Don & Alex, it was stated in the post but I went back and highlighted the text so it will stand out to readers.

And thanks for the tip Don on the capping station locking in the down position, I forgot to mention it even though I had it happen myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Saminaakbar

Hi All, I am new in the world DTG K3 and always learning via the forums. This is a great idea and I would like to thank you for taking the time to put this information in one place 

Samina


----------



## SaintsDesigns

I remove my capping station once a week and remove the squeegees etc and clean ...I then rinse the pad ... should i be doing this as general maintenance, Im just questioning everything I do now ...


----------



## wade4916

You hear the pumping sound does not mean the pump is working. It is how much ink comes out from the pump counts. Epson printer pump is not perfect.


----------



## OSSKOBRET

SaintsDesigns said:


> I remove my capping station once a week and remove the squeegees etc and clean ...I then rinse the pad ... should i be doing this as general maintenance, Im just questioning everything I do now ...



You can take the pumps apart and clear out waste ink stuck inside .
I used to find that the adapter that connects two sizes of hoses would get plugged .
This can be cleared with a small safety pin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaintsDesigns

so is it right that I remove the capping once a week or do people leave it longer or only remove when it needs replacing ?


----------



## Smalzstein

This is a cheap part better to replace then clean in my opinion.


----------



## SaintsDesigns

cheap ? really im having to get most parts from china, but struggled to get hold of a complete capping station and pad, i ended up with a used one with no pad ... the pads were going for around $50 each when i last looked :/ im uk btw


----------



## ggutierrez

Hello, 
maybe someone can help. i have a epson 2200 printer and I took out the capping units pad to clean, I noticed it has a small rubber tube attached. My question is where does the other end of this tube go attached to or does it just hang off of the capping pad unit?


----------



## SaintsDesigns

ggutierrez said:


> Hello,
> maybe someone can help. i have a epson 2200 printer and I took out the capping units pad to clean, I noticed it has a small rubber tube attached. My question is where does the other end of this tube go attached to or does it just hang off of the capping pad unit?


this is not the same capping station but it plugs in to the same place


----------



## SaintsDesigns

If you meant the clear tube, on a Tjet it connects to a waste bottle, but on a std printer I Think it just drips onto the sponge pad


----------



## ggutierrez

Thanks.. it is for a standard 2200 printer, i did see the tube does go connected to the pump its just very hard to access to connect the tube , i am going to have to open up the printer to be able to connect the tube. thanks again


----------



## janbyrkit

I have a direct advantage Sawgrass printer. Epson 4880 
Where do I get directions to change the capping station?


----------



## SaintsDesigns

try here DTG VIPER Replacing the Capping Station Epson 4880 | DTG Direct to Garment Printer Support


----------



## janbyrkit

Hey thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## SaintsDesigns

no problems i hope it helps


----------



## Inspired Buffalo

Changed my first pump cap station today on the DTG M2

Some of the things that I learned.
I was not cleaning it as good as I thought. There was so much ink down in the waste I'll call it a bucket. It had not drained into the waste bottle the way it is suppose to.
The only way to see this is to remove the spit pad and assembly. I can see where I must remove these things at least once a month and give everything a good cleaning.

The videos offered by coldesi do not do the cleaning process justice. There are alot more areas that have to be paided attention to.

Changing the assembly itself was not hard. Took about an hour and worked well after.
I had mine for 2 years. I can see that it should be changed at least once a year.
Overall not too bad of a job


----------



## albertosu

Thanks Jon,

please can you tell me what do you think about my problem?

Is it the capping station or my print head is dead? I bought a new printhead 2 month ago..

Now my printer is printing good yellow only when he start to print..


----------



## albertosu

Sorry, 

first I did this... I flushed the print head because in start there was no yellow or the yellow was so brihgt..


----------



## EricDeem

albertosu said:


> Thanks Jon,
> 
> please can you tell me what do you think about my problem?
> 
> Is it the capping station or my print head is dead? I bought a new printhead 2 month ago..
> 
> Now my printer is printing good yellow only when he start to print..



Have you replaced the dampers? Dampers and capping station would be where I start...printhead is probably ok from what it looks like to me.


----------



## Digital Tower

i have changed Epson Printer head new one 
i have changed new cartridge 
i have changed new capping station 
but still Epson printer missing yellow ink, almost there to through out this Epson , i have enough


----------



## Maudavel

Thanks for the usefull information, I will keep it in mind.
My problem is that the motor of the pump station does not work anymore. Is a brand new Epson 1500W and I hardly believe that the motor is zapped. I just checked cable and connection and they seems to be Ok.
I noticed that also the PW motor does not move.
Both motor have the same kind of cable (4 poles) and their are connected to the same board, one connector close to the other.
Do you think it might be an electronic problem? How I can test it before replacing one part.
The machine stops at startup and the 2 yellow leds are flashing.
Any suggetion? Thanks


----------



## golinux

Excellent thread!

What is the best practice after head maintaince?

I have an Epson R1900 DIY DTG, after I removed the cartriges (with CISS) with Textile Ink, and flush the head with cold demineralized water and I got a good waterfall by every color, what I must do now, to let the printer stopped for a week-end or on holiday?

1) I must reinsert the textile cartriges?
2) I must let it free
3) I must insert other cartriges with demineralized water, and make an cleaning head by printer, and than switch it off?
4) I could insert normal dye ink for paper

what is the best practice, and why?

And If print only in CMYK until now, and have the 4 white channels empty, is it right?


----------



## jbshaps

There is no substitute for squeezing some ISO Alcohol or flushing solution onto the pad EVERY time you do a cleaning...Conversely, that pad is the first thing that will go bad on your capping station. IF the only thing that seems to be wrong is the pad being clogged (it happens, especially if you are an occasional printer, like me), don't throw away your capping station. Order some new pads (Capping top for Epson Stylus Pro 4880) from amazon. You will still have to remove the capping station, but it will run you only $7-15 vs. anywhere from $175-300 for a new one. The Capping Top removes easily, but it is not trivial to replace while on the printer. There is a small tube with a spring over it that makes that difficult. 

I learned this the hard way, but now have three good capping stations on hand. When you remove the capping top, make sure to thoroughly clean the small tubes coming from the bottom, the white connector, and then the tubes going through the pump section. You can use your syringe with some flushing solution to blow anything out of there. I would soak the white connectors in flushing solution and use a tiny brush on the small black tubing. More than likely, after replacing the capping top, your capping station will be good as new. You have to remove the capping station to replace it, might as well try to save some money. If anyone needs help replacing this part, just let me know. Happy to walk through for you.


----------



## caryc

I have a 2year old DTG Viper 2 and I need to change the capping station. Only problem is that I don't see any videos or procedures for this particular model on the internet.

Can anyone share a link for how to do this on the Viper 2 ?

thanks

Cary


----------



## jbshaps

caryc said:


> I have a 2year old DTG Viper 2 and I need to change the capping station. Only problem is that I don't see any videos or procedures for this particularity model on the internet.
> 
> Can anyone share a link for how to do this on the Viper 2 ?
> 
> thanks
> Cary


try the coldesi website or YouTube channel. I think that they have it.


----------

